# i haven't been on for a while but....



## claireg31 (Mar 18, 2008)

...at the beginning of the month i graded for my 1st dan and i got it.

i've finally recovered from it, my feet have been sore ever since, however i'm putting that down to having to train in shoes now due to an injury!

it was hard work but i have to say that i enjoyed every single minute of it, sick with nerves before hand but with in 20 mins of starting i was loving it!

so i've now started learning Nianchi EE Dan, which i think i've now got most of the moves, just need to practice, practice, practice and i've started learning our knife form, Jang Gum Ill, i think, not sure actually, i repeat it after sir but its not sticking yet!

very grateful that the gradings for Dan grades are every two-three years or so, plenty time to learn everything and recover!

claire


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Claire, glad it went well. 

Knife is Dan Gum, I think you guys must have a different weapons curriculum to us. We learn a knife form at cho dan bo and a sword form at first dan.


----------



## claireg31 (Mar 18, 2008)

i've noticed that!

just glad to learning something other than bo staff, i live in fear of taking an ear off with my bo staff!!

however, we were doing knife for about half an hour last night and my left arm/hand is killing me today!!

was getting told off last night for not drinking enough water, was so lethargic last night, doesn't help that its a Monday and i've a million and one things to do at work through the day!

must remember its Dan Gu, it will sink eventually


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats! 

Lucky you to be learning a knife form; ITF only has bong forms in terms of weapons, although we do sword/knife defense.

Keep working, and remember; now you're past the preliminaries. It all starts at cho dan. 

Tang Soo!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Congratulation on the test:cheers:*​


----------



## Kacey (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your I Dan!!!!


----------



## Lynne (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations, Claire!  One of the new Cho Dans at my school told me that the colored ranks were learning the ABC's and that Cho Dan was learning how to write.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations and Welcome Back To MT !!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 19, 2008)

Great job!  Congratulations!


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2008)

*Congrats!!!!!*


----------



## claireg31 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Congratulations, Claire! One of the new Cho Dans at my school told me that the colored ranks were learning the ABC's and that Cho Dan was learning how to write.


 

we said something similar!

however, i'm sure glad i spent all that time learning my ABC!!!

what i have noticed though throughout all my training is that the more experience you get the easier it is to learn forms, not saying they are easy but just the techniques don't seem so difficult!


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 19, 2008)

claireg31 said:


> we said something similar!
> 
> however, i'm sure glad i spent all that time learning my ABC!!!
> 
> what i have noticed though throughout all my training is that the more experience you get the easier it is to learn forms, not saying they are easy but just the techniques don't seem so difficult!



Yes, the chunking gets easier.  I can learn the sequences in less than an hour now for most hyung.

Question:  Any video of said test?

Congrats--


----------



## agemechanic03 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on the test!!! And I piggy back on JW...Any pics or video?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 19, 2008)

Many congratulations on 'learning how to write', *Claire*.  That step to back sash is an important one.


----------



## claireg31 (Mar 20, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Yes, the chunking gets easier. I can learn the sequences in less than an hour now for most hyung.
> 
> Question: Any video of said test?
> 
> Congrats--


 
there a couple of the forms vids on my friends bebo profile, i'll see if i can get a link


----------



## Master K (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats!  Please keep us posted on your progress as you move up through the ranks!


----------

